# Benalmadena



## Dona B. (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm Dona, 22, from France, and I'm pleased to join you wonderful community ! 

I came to Benalmadena each summer since 7 years, I fall in love with this city.
So I built a project in order to come this year, at the end of november, for 6 months.

I looked for an appartment to rent, I suscribed a semester of courses in the Maravillas college that I knew before, and know, I'm waiting for the D-Day ! 

I would like to know if there are some people living in Benalmadena, that I could contact for a drink or talking, or some advices, as I'm a bit afraid of the loneliness the first times...

Sorry for my english, I hope to hear some news from Benalmedena soon ! 


Dona


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dona B. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Dona, 22, from France, and I'm pleased to join you wonderful community !
> 
> ...


Hi Dona,
First of all congratulations on your English - no problems in understanding you. Now to see if your Spanish is as good, or will be as good after you have lived here for 6 months!
I don't live down that way, but will be happy to try to help you if you have any questions to ask on the forum.
There are people who live near Benal., but I don't remember who ... And there is a moderator bevdeforges, or something like that who drops in from time to time and I think she's in France so knows a lot about the "French situation"
Good luck!


----------



## Dona B. (Nov 1, 2009)

*Benalmadena - Hi Pesky Wesky !*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Dona,
> First of all congratulations on your English - no problems in understanding you. Now to see if your Spanish is as good, or will be as good after you have lived here for 6 months!
> I don't live down that way, but will be happy to try to help you if you have any questions to ask on the forum.
> There are people who live near Benal., but I don't remember who ... And there is a moderator bevdeforges, or something like that who drops in from time to time and I think she's in France so knows a lot about the "French situation"
> Good luck!



Hi Pesky Wesky, Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your welcome message, it is so kind and so friendly 

I have a "basic" level in Spanish, I try to be understood and my understanding is not bad, I can read also. But it's sure that I have a lack of vocabulary and that my sentences are not well built... It is the reason why I'm going to take the courses ! 

Can you tell me where do you live, for how long? Do you work there, and what were your first difficulties when you arrived?
... I have so many wonders, so many questions ! 

I also would like to learn more about how the weather is in november - december, 
and about the activities in the area (does the city is really "empty" in winter??, few people, are there lot of things closed, ...).

Of course, I would be very interested in learning more about your proper experience 

Hope to hear good news soon !

Dona


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dona, The best way to learn Spanish is to listen and talk to the locals - but if you've already learnt english then I guess you know the best way of learning for yourself!! I live fairly close to Benanalmadena, it has a high proportion of British and alot of them live there all year round, so it doesnt tend to close altho I have to say that during the winter months, there seem to be alot of older people around and the facilities and activities refect this. Certainly the weather puts paid to any beach or sea fun!!!!

The weather in the winter is very cold and wet and quite gloomy, altho not as bad as the UK. I was surprised that I was scraping ice off my car windscreen quite often last winter and the house was hard to get warm.

All that said its much nicer than the UK, friendlier and more informal and laid back! A great place to be



Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dona B. said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky, Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your welcome message, it is so kind and so friendly
> 
> ...


Well, although no two stories are the same, I don't think my story is very typical of the forum. I came to Spain (Tarragona area) to work (got the job in the UK) and then got married to a Spaniard  and now live near Madrid. I already spoke some Spanish before I came as I had lived in Colombia for two years and as my boyfriend/ husband is Spanish well, learning was easier than it is for a lot of people who come over later in life and don't have so much contact with Spanish speakers. I have to say that although I have some Spanish friends, my best friends are British and American. 
What things were difficult in the beginning; difficult but exciting and fun too...???
The same as everybody, the language, making friends and getting somewhere to live, but I was younger and didn't have to worry about anyone else except myself - like you I suppose - but that's not everyone's situation. I think going to a new country with no job, children and not knowing the language is a very different scenario to mine.
As far as advice goes I would say be patient (you don't make really good friends overnight) be flexible, enjoy yourself and learn from your own and others mistakes.
Lecture finished!! :blabla: :bored: :tape2:


----------

